# Benimar Europe top TOP CCL



## Clairewilson1 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've just got the Benimar Europe top CCL Model.
It says it is 6 berth but I have not idea how the seating area can make a bed. Can anybody help me please


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Welcome to MHF.
I'm sorry that I can't answer your question. Did you not ask where and when you bought your motorhome? it would have been best to have checked then that all cushions and boards were there and that everything worked, including appliances etc.
Can I suggest you contact the seller.
p-c


----------



## Clairewilson1 (Sep 8, 2013)

The seller only had it 6 weeks as he became ill and never used it, and I'm at a loss as to where to turn


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
A quick look on line and I can't find the model. possible similar models look like the table forms a double within the lounge or dinette. Another double in the overcab. On the other seats are there slats that pull out by pulling out what looks like a small shelf? Are there any spare/loose boards under cushions or in the wardrobe or in seat bases?
p-c


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Is it like any of these?
http://www.camper-berghem.it/benimar/europe_top.htm
p-c


----------



## Clairewilson1 (Sep 8, 2013)

No I've looked it's so frustrating


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

What does the seating comprose of? Is it a dinette (two x two seat benches facing each other)? If you can take a picture it might help as it may be similar to other models.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

People will try their best to help, but it would help us if you can provide more info.

We have a Benimar Europe 6-berth, of 2001 vintage on a Fiat Duacto 2.8JTD (we LOVE it!)...can you tell us a little more about yours?

Have you asked on the Benimar Owners Group?
Or Maybe you can ask Benimar direct (there's a link to them from the Owners Group site)?
Can you do any photos for us of the dinette etc area that you are struggling with?

http://benimarownersclub.org.uk/

http://www.benimar.com.es/index.php/en/contact-benimar


----------

